# D750 focus point moving around



## Tinyt (Oct 3, 2015)

Hello everyone, i'm having this issue with my D750 


I'm in AF S- S  and my focus point will move left when i press the shutter release button half way. 
I'm not looking to lock my focus point using the L button 

I just want to choose my focus point with the wee pad (left right, up down) and the camera to try to focus on that point when i press the shutter release half way rather than look for another focus point. 


Any ideas i i fix this?


----------



## Tinyt (Oct 3, 2015)

I did select no-wrap in the autofocus menu. 
It does the same in AF C . 

The focus point will just move left when i push the shutter release button half way


----------



## KmH (Oct 3, 2015)

Which eye do you put to the viewfinder?
If you use your left eye your nose may be hitting the multi selector on the rear of the camera.

If not, send the camera in to be repaired.


----------



## Tinyt (Oct 3, 2015)

No, it's not my nose 

unfortunately


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 4, 2015)

i know my nose hits those darn thing and moves my focus point.

i would probably contact nikon customer service and see what they say,  if its not your nose it sounds like something is wrong somewhere


----------



## nerwin (Oct 7, 2015)

That is really odd. Try doing the two button reset and see if that does anything.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 11, 2015)

I was just shooting some soccer and my focus point was jumping around such as you mentioned.

In the Viewfinder just watching the Single focus point, you think are you in Single Focus Point.  But Pressing the Focus Mode button proved otherwise.

It was in 3D tracking mode, which was doing what it was supposed to.  So I went back to Single mode which is what I prefer.


maybe double check your settings.


----------



## wfooshee (Oct 13, 2015)

Except AF-S doesn't have a 3D tracking mode.....

The only thing I can think of that's _supposed_ to move the focus point in AF-S is the cursor pad.

When it moves, does it move just one point over, or does it keep moving while you hold the shutter half-press? (I'm not sure why that matters, because it's not supposed to do either one, actually.....  )


----------



## BeerBear80 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi everyone!
I know this tread is three years old but i've the same problem with my new D750. After two weeks of work, comes the problem. Every half-pressure of shutter button (in AFS-S mode) the little square move on left. Only on left... Ever on left...
No way to Fix it...
 
Greetings from Italy


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 14, 2018)

'ya know.  I was taking pictures of coins the other day and I thought I was in AFS-S .. half press and the focus point jumped to the right.   Consistently.  I should take an iphone video of it.


----------



## BeerBear80 (Feb 14, 2018)

I've tryed to change lenses, reset camera, upgrade firmware...
Nothing...

Tomorrow i'll call the customer care...


----------



## Braineack (Feb 14, 2018)

I hit mine with my nose/check all the damn time.

My left eye is my dominate eye so that makes it odd -- I have issues shooting rifles too.


----------



## BeerBear80 (Feb 14, 2018)

Not my nose...
I look into viewfinder with my right eye, so my nose couldn't  touch the pad...


----------



## Destin (Feb 14, 2018)

Braineack said:


> I hit mine with my nose/check all the damn time.
> 
> My left eye is my dominate eye so that makes it odd -- I have issues shooting rifles too.



I’m the in the same boat. Oddly, I actually find that I’m accustomed to shooting rifles this way and it doesn’t bother me. Handguns give me lots of trouble comfortably lining the sights up though. 

And photography.. I’m always fogging up the back of my camera because my mouth ends up right over the rear LCD :/


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 14, 2018)

With all the issues that model is having, there is a no questions asked repair. Send it in. I know someone that just sent it in for the 3rd time and maybe getting a D850 as the replacement. He is really irritated to say the least.


----------



## Destin (Feb 14, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> With all the issues that model is having, there is a no questions asked repair. Send it in. I know someone that just sent it in for the 3rd time and maybe getting a D850 as the replacement. He is really irritated to say the least.



Whatttt? I should have kept my 750 and made it develop some problems.


----------



## kaka702 (Jun 1, 2018)

Reviving thread again, because I'm having a similar problem with my D7200. I was hiking, and everything was fine when all of a sudden the focus point started moving not just left, but everywhere it can move to. Now, everytime I half press the shutter button, the Focus point starts spazzing out. Has anyone found a fix?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 1, 2018)

Destin said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > With all the issues that model is having, there is a no questions asked repair. Send it in. I know someone that just sent it in for the 3rd time and maybe getting a D850 as the replacement. He is really irritated to say the least.
> ...


He never got the D850, they replaced it with another D750, he hasn't  had any issues since. He thinking of selling it now and getting the D850.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 1, 2018)

kaka702 said:


> Reviving thread again, because I'm having a similar problem with my D7200. I was hiking, and everything was fine when all of a sudden the focus point started moving not just left, but everywhere it can move to. Now, everytime I half press the shutter button, the Focus point starts spazzing out. Has anyone found a fix?


I'd try a hard reset on the camera. If it doesn't  fix the issue send it in. Does it do it with every lens?


----------



## fewerless (Oct 11, 2020)

Created an account to revive this thread again, as it was one of the first search results when I was trying to figure out why my D750's focus point was jumping around even when I tried to lock it- turned out I had somehow enabled 3D focus tracking (which I never use), as had been suggested earlier in the thread. Leaving this comment in case it helps someone else.


----------



## Troutman313 (Feb 24, 2021)

Tinyt said:


> Hello everyone, i'm having this issue with my D750
> 
> 
> I'm in AF S- S  and my focus point will move left when i press the shutter release button half way.
> ...



Did anyone find out what the issue was.  I have the exact same issue.  Focus points moving to the left when I press the shutter down.


----------

